# icd 10 code



## sdunaway1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Does anyone know which seizure code you  would choose if  a patient had a first time generalized tonic clonic seizure due to a meningioma?

G40.409?
R56.9?

Thank you for your help


----------



## lorenc00 (Oct 8, 2015)

Since this sounds like a non-epileptic seizure because the seizure is due to the meningioma and not epilepsy I would use R56.9.


----------

